# Got a really nice package today!!!!!  105 T's



## ChrisNCT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Got a really nice package today!!!!!  111 T's*

*I got some really nice and new stuff (111 T's) to my collection today. I have allot of unpacking, rehousing  and labeling to do so indvidiual pics will follow sometime soon in my next life..lol.

Here's a shot of the stuff...







as for what's inside:


6 Monocentropus balfouri  

4 Poecilotheria miranda

8 Poecilotheria regalis

20 Poecilotheria striata 

10 Poecilotheria ornata

5 Chilobrachys sp. "India"

4 Lyrognathus crotalus

10 Thrigmopoeus truculentus

10 Selenocosmia peerboomi 

8 Selenobrachys philippinus

5 Haplopelma minax

2 Haplopelma longipes

4 Ephebopus rufescens

2 Avicularia metallica

7 Orphnaecus sp. II "Philippines"

6 Selenocosmia sp. "Effera"

6 that I have to call the seller about to find the name...also 2 new species!
*


----------



## bliss (Dec 22, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyuummmnn!!!!!


 lol 


 -dan-


----------



## penny'smom (Dec 22, 2007)

I am soooo jealous, it's not remotely funny!!!!!!!


----------



## loyaluntodeath (Dec 22, 2007)

Jezus Christ....*bows Before a T. God*


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 22, 2007)

Holy crap, congrats


----------



## desertdweller (Dec 22, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pinkzebra (Dec 22, 2007)

Whoa! Damn Chris!! Congrats! And 6 of the Holy Grail - unbelievable!

I'm not jealous...:liar: 


Jen


----------



## PhilK (Dec 22, 2007)

Crikey mate that's quite a sight.

How much did it all cost you (if you don't mind, of course)?


----------



## dtknow (Dec 22, 2007)

Good grief! If you run out of feeders LMK I'll trade you for a T or two! LOL


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 22, 2007)

Man, you weren't kidding when you told me you like to buy in bulk.

Have fun with the new additions.  :worship:


----------



## ZooRex (Dec 22, 2007)

Jesus! All those Ts from one source? Whose the dealer? ~ Rex


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 22, 2007)

Lol.....thanks for the responses guys..It's been a long night unpacking and making room in my room for them. I still have a long way to go.



PhilK said:


> Crikey mate that's quite a sight.
> 
> How much did it all cost you (if you don't mind, of course)?


I consider the prices to be decent but I can't announce a value. Sorry.




dtknow said:


> Good grief! If you run out of feeders LMK I'll trade you for a T or two! LOL


I may take you up on feeders! I'm in the need for many roaches now!



maxident213 said:


> Man, you weren't kidding when you told me you like to buy in bulk.
> Have fun with the new additions.  :worship:


Hey Max! How's things over in BC? Any idea when making US Permanent?



KingRex said:


> Jesus! All those Ts from one source? Whose the dealer? ~ Rex


Yep..All of them form one source. I can't advertise for the dealer or it would be an ad....sorry.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 22, 2007)

nice one lmao
im sure this thread will get a few pages


----------



## moose35 (Dec 22, 2007)

lemma add a post to add to those pages.


 holy crap dude. thats pretty awesome. you must have a great job.

well good luck with all



          moose


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 22, 2007)

I just hope they didn't ship like that.. all loose and with substrate.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 22, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> I consider the prices to be decent but I can't announce a value. Sorry.


No worries mate, I understand.

You're gonna be busier than a cat burying sh**, but I'm jealous!


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 22, 2007)

What!!! 

You really went out on this one.  Getting ready to start a new business soon?  
Wonderful, new addition!! 
:drool: :drool:


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 22, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Hey Max! How's things over in BC? Any idea when making US Permanent?


Things here are buried under snow but otherwise okay.  Hopefully gonna get the visa paperwork underway in 2008, then it should be about another year before things are finalized.  Loooong process, gonna be well worth it though.   You must be running out of space in that T room....


----------



## Lucara (Dec 22, 2007)

Someones got money! 6 Balfouri  Thats like a years worth of truck payments in itself :? 

Congratz :worship:


----------



## xjak3yx (Dec 23, 2007)

wow :worship: :worship:


----------



## sick4x4 (Dec 23, 2007)

chris, chris, chris lol...are you breaking into the industry or what...cuzz if thats a personal collection :worship:  nuf said


----------



## PhilK (Dec 23, 2007)

If you _ever_ get done sorting through them some pictures would be very much appreciated


----------



## RottweilExpress (Dec 23, 2007)

When I order a bunch of animals I sometimes get a sting of angst regarding the space I'll have to be able to provide when they get bigger. You know, tanks, shelfspace etc. I guess you're selling of lots of those animals before they reach adulthood though.

I'd be happy to take some Minax of your hands, and perhaps some balfouri too  

Congrats on a ****load of love!


----------



## Elaine (Dec 23, 2007)

Flippin heck thats some purchase :clap: :clap:  Congrats on the new additions. :worship: 

I will look forward to the pics.

Elaine x


----------



## cabal (Dec 23, 2007)

HOLLY <EDIT -MrI>  :clap:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Dec 23, 2007)

WoW! 
And I thought your collection was "top-notch" before... I need an updated pic of that T room!!!

Good Luck with the new additions!


Tim


----------



## froggyman (Dec 23, 2007)

good collection ive never heard of balfouri what do they look like??


----------



## †-MarK-† (Dec 23, 2007)

froggyman said:


> good collection ive never heard of balfouri what do they look like??


http://www.ephebopus.com/Spinnen/balfi.jpg


----------



## JColt (Dec 23, 2007)

sweet mother of God! Happy feeding


----------



## Snipes (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmm, i assume that you opted for the overnight shipping then?


----------



## ronin (Dec 23, 2007)

Chris - unreal man.  :clap:  I'm coming right over to help you move the 6, I mean 5, er 4 M. balfouris.  :razz:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 23, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> I just hope they didn't ship like that.. all loose and with substrate.


They were not loose but some came with peat in vials. Nothing wrong with shipping substrate..just a preference. Not like rocks are in there.



Tunedbeat said:


> What!!!
> You really went out on this one.  Getting ready to start a new business soon?
> Wonderful, new addition!!
> :drool: :drool:


Maybe, I want to do some traveling & entertainment shows w/ presentation someday for Schools, Events ; etc..



maxident213 said:


> Things here are buried under snow but otherwise okay.  Hopefully gonna get the visa paperwork underway in 2008, then it should be about another year before things are finalized.  Loooong process, gonna be well worth it though.   You must be running out of space in that T room....


The shelving units on the walls are full. I have put a makeshift plastic shelf unit for the new additions. I hope thing go well with the transition to CT. Let me know when you get settled in and we can get you started!



RottweilExpress said:


> When I order a bunch of animals I sometimes get a sting of angst regarding the space I'll have to be able to provide when they get bigger. You know, tanks, shelfspace etc. I guess you're selling of lots of those animals before they reach adulthood though.
> I'd be happy to take some Minax of your hands, and perhaps some balfouri too
> Congrats on a ****load of love!


I am not worried about space just yet. The room I have for my pets in 12' x 20' x 8' ceilings. I won't hardly be selling any of them if I don't have to. I do mostly collecting and compliing, after all I am the "Arachnohoarder"



Arachno_Shack said:


> WoW!
> And I thought your collection was "top-notch" before... I need an updated pic of that T room!!!
> Good Luck with the new additions!
> Tim


Thanks Tim! 
Here's your pic:




















JColt said:


> sweet mother of God! Happy feeding


Thats the funniest comment I have read...made me laugh first thing in the morning!



Snipes said:


> Hmmm, i assume that you opted for the overnight shipping then?


They didn't come in local mail but they did get here next day.



ronin said:


> Chris - unreal man.  :clap:  I'm coming right over to help you move the 6, I mean 5, er 4 M. balfouris.  :razz:


Wait till they get a bit bigger then 2". I'll be sure to post pics of them after molts!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 23, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> *I got some really nice and new stuff (111 T's) to my collection today. I have allot of unpacking, rehousing  and labeling to do so indvidiual pics will follow sometime soon in my next life..lol.
> *


*HaHa, Chris
its wonderful thing isnt it  
but I think did bitcha by dozen or two ;P hehe
my newly poeci herd  




*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy cow you two have lost your minds!!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 23, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> HaHa, Chris
> its wonderful thing isnt it
> but I think did bitcha by dozen or two ;P hehe
> my newly poeci herd



All I have to say about all that is Monocentropus balfouri    

AHAHAHAHA..isn't it fun! Like Christmas every week!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 23, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> All I have to say about all that is Monocentropus balfouri
> 
> AHAHAHAHA..isn't it fun! Like Christmas every week!


yep, ya sure got me there!!!
LOL, Chris I love ur new herd!


----------



## kitty_b (Dec 23, 2007)

HOMG! envy


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the pics, Chris! You room sure looks great!
I can really apreciate your love of great T's, and neat, clean enclosures.

Have fun man, and if ever you need somewhere to "store" a few, well.......


 

Tim


----------



## RottweilExpress (Dec 24, 2007)

That hobbyspace looks awesome Chris. Nothing like mine, that's for sure. I've got some 60 animals (40 T's), and I'm longing for more all the time. I can't get enough of feeding, cleaning, watching them and my roach colonies. It's the only thing I like tending in life I suppose. 

Strange, I like them best in juvie age. Growing, hunting and building lairs.


----------



## arrowhd (Dec 24, 2007)

You might be an arachnoholic if...


----------



## Sabatta (Dec 24, 2007)

That is an incredible T room!  I wish I had something like that.


----------



## imjim (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice setup. . .

Thank You ChrisNCT and Anastasia now I can justify my recent tarantula obsession ; )

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year,

Jim


----------



## SNAFU (Dec 26, 2007)

CRIPES!!! Do you actually have time to do anything BUT feed & care for your T's??!!   Thats taking the hobby to a whole new level!
Really awesome room you have put together! I bet your address pops up when doing a GPS search for zoo's! If only I had the space......and the cash.....and more than 24 hours in a day_{{sigh}}


----------



## ahas (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Chris!  Were you on a t.v. show couple of months ago called "The Nature of Things"??  It' s a Canadian show but I' m not sure if they show it too in US.

Anyway, the reason I asked is because your tarantula room looks familiar.

Congrats with your new additions!!  :clap: 

Fred


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Jan 15, 2008)

Freakin sweet man!!! Wish i lived closer to take a look at all your wonderful T's!
If you ever have any extra pokies... just let me know  I'd be happy to hook you up with a bunch of cubes!

~Samuel


----------



## -Sarah- (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow Chris!! :clap: Awesome tarantula room! And what an awesome selection! Congratulations! You're going to post individual pics of all of those tarantulas for us, right?  

-Sarah


----------



## DrJ (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't believe it...6 Monocentropus balfouri!  Whoa!  I've been wanting ONE for a long time...I just can't afford the price I've been seeing on them, even on slings.  Someday...someday I will be able to get one!  haha!  I hope breeding them in captivity is not too difficult, that would help bring the cost down tremendously in a few years.


----------



## DrJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris, what size are your shelving units?  I'm using some that are quite similiar for my Tarantulas.  I got mine at Home Depot and Lowe's.


----------



## smof (Jan 16, 2008)

Woah. All I can say is :worship: 

Your T room looks amazing. I take it you aren't planning to move house any time soon, lol.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 16, 2008)

DrJ said:


> I can't believe it...6 Monocentropus balfouri!  Whoa!  I've been wanting ONE for a long time...I just can't afford the price I've been seeing on them, even on slings.  Someday...someday I will be able to get one!  haha!  I hope breeding them in captivity is not too difficult, that would help bring the cost down tremendously in a few years.


They were still expensive at what I got them for. I figured what the heck and dove right in.



DrJ said:


> Chris, what size are your shelving units?  I'm using some that are quite similiar for my Tarantulas.  I got mine at Home Depot and Lowe's.


They are form Home Depot. They are the 36" x 18" x 72". They are the black steel model with 5 shelves that you can place anywhere within the inch on the 4 posts. I just added 2 more to the room to make less room to move .



smof said:


> Woah. All I can say is :worship:
> Your T room looks amazing. I take it you aren't planning to move house any time soon, lol.


Nope.....plan to retire here.



Sarah_88 said:


> Wow Chris!! :clap: Awesome tarantula room! And what an awesome selection! Congratulations! You're going to post individual pics of all of those tarantulas for us, right?
> -Sarah


Thanks! Too many to post indiviual pics....unfortunatly.



Bear Foot Inc said:


> Freakin sweet man!!! Wish i lived closer to take a look at all your wonderful T's!
> If you ever have any extra pokies... just let me know  I'd be happy to hook you up with a bunch of cubes!
> ~Samuel


I always have extra pokies. And I still think I have some space for cubes  .



ahas said:


> Hey Chris!  Were you on a t.v. show couple of months ago called "The Nature of Things"??  It' s a Canadian show but I' m not sure if they show it too in US.
> Anyway, the reason I asked is because your tarantula room looks familiar.
> Congrats with your new additions!!  :clap:
> Fred


Nope..not yet. Hopefully some day I will do a show that should help positively promote the hobby.



SNAFU said:


> CRIPES!!! Do you actually have time to do anything BUT feed & care for your T's??!!   Thats taking the hobby to a whole new level!Really awesome room you have put together! I bet your address pops up when doing a GPS search for zoo's! If only I had the space......and the cash.....and more than 24 hours in a day_{{sigh}}


I do have time to do stuff in "real" life. I have my schedule down to do feeding one week in a 2 day event of 4 hours each. The following week is misting and watering which takes about 2 hours on 1 day.


----------



## -Sarah- (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry, I couldn't pass up the opportunity to ask...  

Have fun with them all!!

-Sarah


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Jan 16, 2008)

ChrisNCT said:


> I always have extra pokies. And I still think I have some space for cubes  .



Well, if you dident ship my scorps and ped's yet we can work something out. 
If you already did we can always do it in a week or two.

~Samuel


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a lovely room, where's the deck-chair ? I would have to sit there all day    Do you have another empty room like it for all those growing baby T's ?


----------

